# Car Storage



## tuga (May 21, 2008)

Hello 
Does anyone know or has heard of any facilities where i can leave my car stored for 2 or 3 months?? One that doesn't cost 2000 aed per month...
Thank you in advance
Teresa


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

I dont know sorry. But if it is a bently or ferrari/lambo I will keep it for you in my garage for free. Please dont check the mileage before you leave. lol


----------



## tuga (May 21, 2008)

bigdave said:


> I dont know sorry. But if it is a bently or ferrari/lambo I will keep it for you in my garage for free. Please dont check the mileage before you leave. lol


Sorry none of the ones you mentioned...not my favorites!!!!  Just a plain SUV...
Thanks anyway!!

Anyone else????


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Leave it in an underground carpark of an apartment block free of charge. Some of the cars in my carpark haven't moved for 4 months. Need to check if any have the keys in the ignition!!!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Are you implying that 2000 is a good price to store a car?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No idea of the prices but there is a storage area for cars under Wafi Mall I think ?

Saw it when visiting the KSA bureau and noticed it but don't ask me what it was called.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

This thread has been resurrected - it's not seen light of day since 2009.


----------

